# Bachmann f9 noises?



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

I have 2 bachmann emd f9's. One is from the current model and one is an older generation. Both make noises, like gears spinning, and I just want someone to take a listen and see if they can identify if they need some oil or that's just what they sound like. The drivetrain in these is a motor with 2 drive shafts that drive a worm gear, that then rotates the gears in the trucks. The sound is amplified by the shells, when they're removed the noise is not as loud.

Here is a clip of the newer model pulling some rolling stock, making the noise. it doesn't matter if it's pulling 25 cars or none is makes the same sound at low speeds.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

ptl...it sounds just like all the Bachmann's I own too. The noise has seemed to get less and less as they are used more, and lubricated more, but they still seem to make a certain amount of noise no matter what one does! 

Chad


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep somethings a miss, it could be gears or drive shaft.
Are they running DC or DCC? 
It's also being amplified because of no roadbed under the tracks, stick some cork or foam under the tracks and see how it sounds.
Pull the shell off and take another video of it and I might be able to pin point the cause of the noise.
You could wrap them in foam, box em up and send them to me and I'll quite them down!


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

Chad: Yeah it has always made some form of gearing noise like that since I got it, and I too think with proper break-in and lubrication it should go down. I just want to make sure I can run them without damage, and if I can quiet them down a little at least when I display them. I don't want people to have to listen to my trains go WRWRWRWRRRWRWRWRWRWR around the track 

Sean: It's DC, They're the super duper basic bachmanns I don't think they even sell them in anything other than sets anymore. I can get parts though. One came with my highballer set and the other was an old loco/caboose combo that I won off of ebay.

I checked the drive shafts to make sure they were in far enough and that they didn't pop out under load. They were fine. I think it's something to do with the gears, the older loco was bone dry and I wasn't sure what to lube it with so I'm not running it right now. I think that's why it's so loud. The new one wasn't dry but it has always made a little noise when running I just feel like it's a little louder than it used to be.

My life-like gp38-2 is really quiet, and my bachmann 0-6-0 just makes a faint "chug chug chug" noise from the rotation of the drivetrain. But both of those have different style drivetrains, so I think it has something to do with the design along with the need of some lubrication.

Anything I could use from around the house to lube the drivetrain? I've got white lithium grease, various motor oils, wd40, bicycle chain oil, and maybe some clipper grease. Google is my friend, but I also found a reference that said to sand my rails so I'm just not going to trust it for this.

I will film another clip on my foam based layout of both locos running with and without shells, and throw in the gp-38 for comparison. The volume will be locked in so any noticeable difference will be solely caused by the locos not the camera.

NIMT thanks for the offer to fix them, I'm really wanting to try this on my own though. Honestly they're probably not worth much of anything to anyone but me lol. If I ever find a good loco worth keeping that needs some love I'll definitely let you know!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OK 2 things that will help quiet them down, and I wouldn't say it if it wasn't safe.
Clean the gear box out with denature or rubbing alcohol then put whitening tooth paste on the gears, run drive train at medium speed for 15 min in each direction, clean gears and gear box with water then alcohol, install white lithium grease. Done.
Just clean gears and install white lithium grease. Done.


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tip I will be sure to do that. If it proves easy and I don't mess it up somehow I'll do that with my other engines as well.

I did find something on the older f9, it has a wobble in the rear truck. That seems to be were the noise is coming from. I am going to check the worm gear to make sure its got a smooth grove, if so I think the gearing in the truck is bad. If so I will just look for another f9 on ebay for parts, or order a set of new trucks from bachmann. $17 shipped if I do.


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

NIMT: Sorry I waited so long to tell you but the cleaning process you told me worked well on both locos and they now run much quieter. The older one is still a bit noisier than the other one, but I think that has to do with the trucks and the plastic used on the gears.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Exellent glad to hear that they got quietier!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Geez I know their old but DO NOT use petrolium based oils or grease on em. The white lithium grease you mentioned is what I used to use back in those days, LOL still got them too, but they don't get run much anymore since DCC, but I got an awful urge to rebuild my Tyco Chatanooga and put DCC in'er. The modern gear box I use light sewing machine oil, and a drop on the motor bearings won't hurt them either on them older engines.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Just needs a good lubrication. Gears needs a light bead of grease. Oil the wheel bearings and the motor's bearings. It should be better after wards. Older Bachmann isn't known for quiet gears and running.


----------

